

 They Know Much More Than You Think - James Bamford on the NSA - dil8
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2013/aug/15/nsa-they-know-much-more-you-think/

======
PhantomGremlin
This is a good read. James Bamford has been at this for many many years.

I'm surprised that nobody has commented. Is this a dupe, or is there "spying
fatigue" here on HN, because of all the stories?

